# A short / simple piece I have made for flute and piano



## Colisisau (Jun 22, 2014)

Im not a composer... but yes as I specified in my welcoming post I would want to be one, and I have many ideas and particularly I created this song just on a day.. this is the Sibelius version 


__
https://soundcloud.com/mariano-perdomo-1%2Fwork1

Not even a minute of music :/


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

It needs more stuff, what is there is not bad, but to my ears it lacks the context more material would provide. You could probably expand this to three minutes or so without stretching your ideas too thin, of course while trying to avoid repeating yourself when it isn't necessary. I also think the transitions between sections could be fleshed out more, currently I do not think the sections flow into each other well. On the positive side, you do have some nice touches in the dynamics and tempi that are surprising for a beginner.


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

It's nice! Just work on your transitions a little bit from the slower to faster parts so that it flows more. For a little piece it sounded awesome


----------

